# Introduction



## Bian (Jan 10, 2021)

Hiii! I am Bian, I'd like to not mention my country for privacy reasons but I'd like to introduce myself here.

I've been involved martial arts from age 9 to now, age 25. Most of my training was in western boxing, traditional wrestling here, and BJJ. We only use belt systems for BJJ but I accomplished my 3 stripe blue belt in that. Fighting is _*extremely*_ popular here, I was a competitive exhibition permit (non-paid) amateur from my 13th birthday to age 17. I then got my general amateur permit (paid) a day after my 18th birthday, and continued until I was 22.

I took a year of relaxing & academic studying when I was 23, and I began policing college. I'm now a second year student (of a 4 year program) in my countries policing college — one of the mandated classes is fighting, so I am in the gym 5 days a week of almost every week. We are sparring every one of those days. There is individual sparring, but police here are with partners so it's very much team fighting practice and medically/psychologically safe restraints. 

We study a lot of real life fights, police reports, new problems, so I am very up to date on happenings. I hope to add to this group and be a good contributor. Thank you!


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Bian (Jan 10, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Welcome


Thank you!


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Bian. Hang around and keep us up to date on your training.


----------



## Buka (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome, bro.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. Wish you success in your journey.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 17, 2021)

Welcome to Mt


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 18, 2021)

nice! welcome!


----------



## Puppage (Jan 19, 2021)

Love this site.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2021)

Welcome to MT Bian


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Welcome both @Bian and @Puppage!


----------



## Puppage (Jan 19, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT Bian


Thank you.


----------



## JoanneGraham (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome here! i'm also new.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2021)

JoanneGraham said:


> Welcome here! i'm also new.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome even though you joined earlier then me XD


----------

